# Meet my PRE stallion Sendero



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

Sendero is my pride and joy! I've had him since he was 2 and a half years old and trained him myself. We've never competed, as I'm not that into competitions, too much politics going on. I might try next year, but we'll see.

Sendero is a 7 year old approved stallion imported from Spain. He has had four foals this year, so he's a proud daddy! He's trained to Inter I dressage and we do some jumping here and there.

These pics were taken about a month and a half ago. Hope you like them!































My favourite pic!


----------



## blood_magik (29 December 2011)

he's gorgeous


----------



## Leg_end (29 December 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Always Henesy (29 December 2011)

Just stunning! 
You must be very proud. I am very envious (in a nice way)

Would look at your pictures all day - please keep them coming.
xx


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2011)

He's lovely! Why not go and compete? He looks quite well established


----------



## Vickijay (29 December 2011)

He is stunning


----------



## coss (29 December 2011)

he really is stunning and looks happy in his work form those pics


----------



## bracken99 (29 December 2011)

woohaa:O!


----------



## rowy (29 December 2011)

:O I love him!! He is stunning! I love your riding boots btw! what make are they?


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

FinnMcCoul said:



			He's lovely! Why not go and compete? He looks quite well established 

Click to expand...

Don't like all off the fuss going on at competitions. I do unaffiliated, but not affiliated, as they are all about whose riding the horse and what kind of breed the horse is.

Thanks everyone... didn't expect so many reactions!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (29 December 2011)

Your horse is rediculously stunning, I am very jealous!


----------



## Katyharriet (29 December 2011)

wow!


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

rowy, they are Petrie Polo boots.


----------



## Vetwrap (29 December 2011)

He is stunning and you are justifiably proud of him.  Would be lovely to see some video of him if you have any.  
Where are you based?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 December 2011)

He is absolutely stunning


----------



## MissTyc (29 December 2011)

Amazing pictures - you look so happy and rightfully proud 
Look like a great team to me!


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

Vetwrap said:



			He is stunning and you are justifiably proud of him.  Would be lovely to see some video of him if you have any.  
Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I have a video of us schooling together, have to upload that one. I've got one of me lunging him a few months ago and one of us jumping together.

Click

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Don't like all off the fuss going on at competitions. I do unaffiliated, but not affiliated, as they are all about whose riding the horse and what kind of breed the horse is.

Thanks everyone... didn't expect so many reactions!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's a shame you think that  Unaffil and affil are much the same as the judging is based on marking the movements, not the breed.


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Oh that's a shame you think that  Unaffil and affil are much the same as the judging is based on marking the movements, not the breed.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to compete, but Holland is purely politics and whose got the nicest Dutch Warmblood... horrible but true.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 December 2011)

He is just awesome! his mane is fabulous and he has the lovely face


----------



## Ferdinase514 (29 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			I would love to compete, but Holland is purely politics and whose got the nicest Dutch Warmblood... horrible but true.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh I see


----------



## twinkle (29 December 2011)

WOW he is abs gorgeous!
You seem to also have a very nice partnership good luck with him your a very lucky mummy.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2011)

Wow oh bloody wow!!!!

What a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

tinselunicorn said:



			He is just awesome! his mane is fabulous and he has the lovely face

Click to expand...

I love his mane! I cut it off earlier this year... my moment of madness! It's starting to go back to it's normal state.

This was what it was like a few months ago


----------



## a kind of magic (29 December 2011)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## Bounced (29 December 2011)

Absolutely stunning! You obviously have a very special partnership, how lovely to see. 
Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## mik (29 December 2011)

He is beautiful- Very classy, What yeguada is he from? He looks wonderfully trained. Well done you.


----------



## Worried1 (29 December 2011)

Then come to England!!!! Stunning I'm hoping to find one this year of my own!
Out of interest which type of mare did he cover?


----------



## B-B (29 December 2011)

Very handsome and you deserve to be so proud of him.

Things are better here in the UK where there are judges now training and competing Iberians.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (29 December 2011)

He is just fantastic and you look very stylish together.

Very jealous. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## JessandCharlie (29 December 2011)

Oh my word, I'm in love. Totally and utterly! So much that I have just shown my (not horsey) family all of your pictures  stunning.

J&C


----------



## JessandCharlie (29 December 2011)

PS I also hate you for looking so elegant on a horse  I tend to sport the sack-of-potatoes-with-a-beetroot-head look myself  

J&C


----------



## nikkimariet (29 December 2011)

Lovely horse


----------



## NinjaPony (29 December 2011)

Beautiful horse, really stunning.
 Any reason for not wearing a hat, out of interest? Rears like that even if trained could be rather dangerous.


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

J&C
Haha, thanks!

B-B
The UK might be a better place for him then

Worried1
He covered a more modern type of PRE mares. Here pics of one if them.












NinjaPonies
It's my own risk.


----------



## becca1305 (29 December 2011)

stunning pictures  and I agree lucky you not being prone to pulling the classic beetroot riding face!
and what an absolutely beautiful foal he's produced! clever man


----------



## Luci07 (29 December 2011)

Is it really that political in Holland? Seems such a shame.


So you now have to explain the classes you do do- it doesn't sound like anything we have in the UK. Echo that he would be well received in the UK too. I don't know your corcumstamceswork etc, but might be fun to maybe come over and base yourself for a short period of time to compete!


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Is it really that political in Holland? Seems such a shame.


So you now have to explain the classes you do do- it doesn't sound like anything we have in the UK. Echo that he would be well received in the UK too. I don't know your corcumstamceswork etc, but might be fun to maybe come over and base yourself for a short period of time to compete!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Very strict and very political.

If I would start affiliated in Holland, I would have to start from the bottom. B level... which is... Novice level in the UK? First of all, we wouldn't score high. As Sendero has a very striking/collected action. It looks collected, but its not. Thats something they don't want to see at that level.

It would be interesting to base myself in the UK and promote Sendero as a stallion for stud. But looking at my circumstances that would only be a dream till 2013. I'm totally booked for 2012. My studies are quite demanding.


----------



## Worried1 (29 December 2011)

Lovely foal and the mum is a lovely stamp. Did you import him yourself?


----------



## Roxana (29 December 2011)

Worried1 said:



			Lovely foal and the mum is a lovely stamp. Did you import him yourself?
		
Click to expand...

No, Het Balingehof in Holland did. I contacted them after seeing him on their site years ago.


----------



## Booboos (29 December 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous horse and I love the photographs.

Hope you don't mind I did a bit of googling on the photographer, all their work looks stunning!


----------



## coss (29 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Yep. Very strict and very political.

If I would start affiliated in Holland, I would have to start from the bottom. B level... which is... Novice level in the UK? First of all, we wouldn't score high. As Sendero has a very striking/collected action. It looks collected, but its not. Thats something they don't want to see at that level.

It would be interesting to base myself in the UK and promote Sendero as a stallion for stud. But looking at my circumstances that would only be a dream till 2013. I'm totally booked for 2012. My studies are quite demanding.

Click to expand...

Would be interesting if you could bring him over. At novice level over here he'd be classed as too collected too just because of his action though judging is improving.
I think if you came over here, because he's imported he would automatically have points allocated to him meaning that you'd have to start at a much higher level than novice. 
by 2013, importing to UK would mean you'd get 435 points so you'd have to start at advanced where i'm sure he'd score highly


----------



## unbalanced (29 December 2011)

Stunning horse. If you get bored of him you can always send him to me, my mare will take excellent care of him 
And I love the matching hairstyles for you and your horse


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (29 December 2011)

B-E-A-utiful!

Just my sort of stamp of a PRE!!

Lovely just lovely.


----------



## PorkChop (29 December 2011)

Stunning .... and you sit beautifully x


----------



## BombayMix (29 December 2011)

w-o-w! SO SO beautiful and he just looks fantastic and so powerful


----------



## Nailed (29 December 2011)

Hes lovely.. Id like him even more if you had a hat on... 

Lou x


----------



## noodle_ (29 December 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!!!

i love him!!!! amazing!!!


----------



## joosie (29 December 2011)

Nailed, it is a PRE. People don't fall off PREs. Ever. Don't you know anything?


----------



## dominobrown (29 December 2011)

Almost too good to be true, nice horse though... hmmm


----------



## PoppyAnderson (29 December 2011)

Beautiful horse. Seems they're becoming more popular. In fact, there's one for sale just to the side of this post.


----------



## starryeyed (29 December 2011)

Wow, he's absolutely stunning! Beautiful photos too.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 December 2011)

Absolutely stunning horse, stunning rider, and stunning photography! He really is beyond description!

Agree with those who said you should think of England in 2013 even only for a year or so - it's only a short ferry crossing after all  - I can understand about the politics in Holland as I think most countries in Europe are the same, but in the UK the judging really is different and it is not unusual to see TBs and other non-warmbloods do well especially a the lower levels! It's a breath of fresh air


----------



## soupdragon71 (30 December 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			but in the UK the judging really is different and it is not unusual to see TBs and other non-warmbloods do well especially a the lower levels! It's a breath of fresh air 

Click to expand...

Agree with this - I have done low level (up to novice) on an ex-racehorse whose attitude was 'been there, done that' but really hadn't and although he could be tense, the judge always saw through this and comments always reflected the fact that he was obedient, accurate and had very nice natural paces. He was most definetely not a dressage horse! 

My current boy is a WB and it is very frustrating that even on a bad day he scores better than my old horse, who was trying so much harder.

Your horse is stunning and would do very well over here. How short sighted of the judges in Holland not to realise what is in front of them.


----------



## Jenni_ (30 December 2011)

He's beautiful.

I loved my PRE - i received mixed responses when competing him. I had some judges get out their cars after my tests to 'meet' him but then some saying he was a nice 'pony' :S 

You should deffo come over here - I know someone who would bite your hand of to have a foal by him with her 18hh black WB


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2011)

Beautiful horse. 

Elegant rider. 

Agree with the others, would look better with a hat on.


----------



## burtie (30 December 2011)

In the UK you can start at advanced regardless of points! Even if you have no points you can go straight in at advanced. Not sure I'd recommend it though! I know one Iberian specialist recommend Medium as a good place to start for them.

Lovely horse.


----------



## TheMule (30 December 2011)

He's one of the nicest PREs I've seen, I'm more of a luso person normally but he's gorgeous 

We have a luso stallion who rarely competes but is schooling InterII, the judging is very mixed even in England and some 'get' him whilst others dont


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

TheMule, thanks!

burtie, thats interesting information! That would work perfect for us!

Jenni_, Really? I've heard that people what to cross Friesians, Fjords and all those type of horses with him, but never a WB, that would be an honour!

FrodoBeutlin, thats true. It's only a short crossing and quarantine time isn't that long I think. I think it's really worth thinking about!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 December 2011)

No quarantine, it's purely the crossing, I've had 2 horses transported from Germany to the UK and both have been easy, quick journeys.


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			No quarantine, it's purely the crossing, I've had 2 horses transported from Germany to the UK and both have been easy, quick journeys.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, thats even better then!


----------



## Booboos (30 December 2011)

You should definately consider the UK. Very close and loads of competitions to chose from.

BTW do you think the people who did your photography speak english (or French or German)? I found their website and wanted to get in touch but obviously it's in Dutch!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 December 2011)

Booboos maybe I am being really thick but how did you find out the photographer's website? I would love to have a look but cannot see any names or logos on the photos?


----------



## vallin (30 December 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Booboos maybe I am being really thick but how did you find out the photographer's website? I would love to have a look but cannot see any names or logos on the photos?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering this!


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

Boosboos, Esmee only speaks Dutch I'm afraid (If your looking on the right site!)

Frodo, It's www.defotografe.com.


----------



## Ideal (30 December 2011)

Stunning pics  x


----------



## rucky (30 December 2011)

Sendero is looking really great! I like his color and I bet if you'll join in a competition you'll stand a big chance!


----------



## happihorse (30 December 2011)

I think your horse is absolutely stunning.

Out of interest, how big is he and how tall are you?

I love them as a breed and would definately consider one for my next horse.


----------



## Jenni_ (30 December 2011)

Seriously, she wanted to cross my PRE with her and my Lumi was nothing like your boy! I will be showing her him ; )


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

burtie said:



			In the UK you can start at advanced regardless of points! Even if you have no points you can go straight in at advanced. Not sure I'd recommend it though! I know one Iberian specialist recommend Medium as a good place to start for them.

Lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

you can - but if you're saddled with points you can't enter lower unlike where she is now where she'd have(?) to start lower


----------



## Booboos (30 December 2011)

Thanks Roxana! It was a bit of a long shot especially as I am in France!

FB and Vallin: internet detective!!! I copied one of the images and then Google image searched it and the photographer's website came up! I've been toying with getting some photos done but there is no one round here. Holland might be too far away though as well!


----------



## Elfen (30 December 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - looks to be a lovely partnership


----------



## B-B (30 December 2011)

You can be assessed to downgrade your points in the UK.  Costs about £50.

I doubt you would lose many though if he is that talented.

You could ride HC until you were ready to be competitive.


----------



## MagicMelon (30 December 2011)

Stunning.  Love Iberians though so I'm probably biased.


----------



## MandyMoo (30 December 2011)

what a gorgeous horse!!! and you sit so nicely!! 

love the last photo!!


----------



## JustKickOn (30 December 2011)

He looks absolutely superb. That last photo is a definite 'frame it'!!


----------



## miller (30 December 2011)

Stunning horse and rider - absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

RiderLizzie said:



			He looks absolutely superb. That last photo is a definite 'frame it'!!
		
Click to expand...

It's framed in my room!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (30 December 2011)

He is just stunning-Wow! 
I'm not really a fan of this breed but I love,love your boy!

Its not just his athleticsm, its his temperment- he really just loves his work! He looks great fun to jump too


----------



## Kirwil (30 December 2011)

Gorgeous photos, loving the matching plaits in the kissing pic


----------



## BBP (30 December 2011)

I feel so guilty, the first thing I thought about when I saw this was about the girl on here who pretended to own and train some other horses in Holland (I think a chestnut warmblood and a Fjord).  I think perhaps because the photos are too beautiful to believe!  What a lovely horse.


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

KatPT said:



			I feel so guilty, the first thing I thought about when I saw this was about the girl on here who pretended to own and train some other horses in Holland (I think a chestnut warmblood and a Fjord).  I think perhaps because the photos are too beautiful to believe!  What a lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ow... well don't think that! Sendo's definately mine. Thats disgusting though, that girl pretending! Thinking about that... I might just put copyrights on the pics...


----------



## BBP (30 December 2011)

That's probably a good idea!  The photos of you both are lovely...even the massacred mane shot!  I'm just jealous!


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

KatPT said:



			That's probably a good idea!  The photos of you both are lovely...even the massacred mane shot!  I'm just jealous!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks! It's still unbelievable that he's turned out like this. When I got him years ago he was the weakest thing I'd ever seen!


----------



## dieseldog (30 December 2011)

KatPT said:



			I feel so guilty, the first thing I thought about when I saw this was about the girl on here who pretended to own and train some other horses in Holland (I think a chestnut warmblood and a Fjord).  I think perhaps because the photos are too beautiful to believe!  What a lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

Was she a fake?

Sendero is stunning


----------



## Jane_Lou (30 December 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Was she a fake?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! the real owner came on the forum in the end, turned out she was copying stuff from another forum written  by the real owner - odd!


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			Yes! the real owner came on the forum in the end, turned out she was copying stuff from another forum written  by the real owner - odd!
		
Click to expand...

 Very odd. Very creepy.

I forgot to add a pic by the way!

Sendero taking off.


----------



## midi (30 December 2011)

wow how magnificent!
I adore the photography,please post your icon picture,any more pictures, pics pics!h aha just sooo stunning.


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

midi said:



			wow how magnificent!
I adore the photography,please post your icon picture,any more pictures, pics pics!h aha just sooo stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Ok ok, I'll post some different pics in a minute. How he was and what he's like now.


----------



## midi (30 December 2011)




----------



## NinjaPony (30 December 2011)

Roxana said:



 Very odd. Very creepy.

I forgot to add a pic by the way!

Sendero taking off.





Click to expand...

So he takes off and rears, but you don't wear a hat?


----------



## midi (30 December 2011)

ugh why do people always feel they have to comment and be snide when people aren't wearing a hat, I'm sure the rider is intelligent enough to know the risks and make their own choices - isn't anyone elses business.


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

would be great to see how he used to be and how much he has changed


----------



## becca1305 (30 December 2011)

^^ completely agree with midi  he's stunning and the pictures are beautiful. I think its pretty obvious the OP is using the phrase taking off to describe an uphill canter - if thats his version of bolting she is exceptionally lucky! Everyones entitled to their opinion but I think the apparent unavoidable need to voice it is a little sad tbh. Regardless of my opinion I respect the OP enough to merely enjoy the beauty of the pictures. Please don't start a hat debate on what is a lovely thread. I would also like to see some before and after pics .


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

NinjaPony said:



			So he takes off and rears, but you don't wear a hat?
		
Click to expand...

Can't you just let it go... I don't wear a hat. My problem, not yours. And I said taking off as in "uphill canter".


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

this thread is about an amazingly stunning horse.. not about whether the rider should be wearing a hat - that is on other threads


----------



## 3Beasties (30 December 2011)

Absolutely stunning horse being beautifully ridden!

Can't believe people have to start on the whole hat debate


----------



## TeamTBMare (30 December 2011)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L pics he looks a dream to ride and i <3 your boots! please put some before and after pics up asap :-D


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

TeamTBMare said:



			B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L pics he looks a dream to ride and i <3 your boots! please put some before and after pics up asap :-D
		
Click to expand...

Already done it! Thanks!


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2011)

Every other poster who doesn't wear a hat it pulled up on it on here, so why not this one? Because she has a beautiful horse?

I don't understand the apparent double standard.

As has been said a thousand times before and will be said a thousand times again, not wearing a hat when riding a horse is not personal choice, unless one is a hermit.

Again, I reiterate, it is a beautiful horse and one to be rightly proud of.


----------



## Worried1 (30 December 2011)

The posters who moan about hats or lack of; I hope you approach every person you see smoking and tell them of the dangers of chuffing. In addition I hope you stop all cyclists minus helmets too and warn them of the danger their heads are in!
It's none of your business, until such time it's mandatory by law then please keep your opinions to yourself! It's the same rule I follow for people who wave big sticks and flap long lines in the face of their horses


----------



## smac (30 December 2011)

Worried1 said:



			The posters who moan about hats or lack of; I hope you approach every person you see smoking and tell them of the dangers of chuffing. In addition I hope you stop all cyclists minus helmets too and warn them of the danger their heads are in!
It's none of your business, until such time it's mandatory by law then please keep your opinions to yourself! It's the same rule I follow for people who wave big sticks and flap long lines in the face of their horses 

Click to expand...

Agree ^^^^ also, maybe instead of posting "would look even better with a hat" blah blah blah on every post, and double standards cfomment. How about no one says anything...?! and just mumbles behind their own screen...?! 

Stunning horse! You both look lovely- wish my non competing horses looked and went like that... 

seperate note- what make is the saddle?


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2011)

A number of people commented on the lack of hat. They (and I) have the right to do that do we not? We also complimented the poster on her lovely horse .

Everytime I see a picture of someone not wearing a hat I will comment. Simples. Put me on UI. As to cyclists, etc., yes I do comment, but I have to say, most of them round here wear helmets and I can't remember the last time I saw someone mounted (in RL) without a hat 

Now the thread has gone into the hat realm, even though I don't remember seeing a post that just said 'Wear a hat!'.


----------



## Daytona (30 December 2011)

Don't care about the hat or lack of it, do care about how stunning your horse is and I think you should give him to me 

Wow your a lucky lady to have such a stunning animal, looks like you done a grand job with his training too.

Have to admit I'm super jealous 

Please keep us updated with photos, he is so handsome.


----------



## icestationzebra (30 December 2011)

He is stunning!  Enjoyed your jumping video - he'd be such fun to event   Move to England - we'll love him here


----------



## NinjaPony (30 December 2011)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Every other poster who doesn't wear a hat it pulled up on it on here, so why not this one? Because she has a beautiful horse?

I don't understand the apparent double standard.

As has been said a thousand times before and will be said a thousand times again, not wearing a hat when riding a horse is not personal choice, unless one is a hermit.

Again, I reiterate, it is a beautiful horse and one to be rightly proud of.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear! Exactly what I was trying to say, but much better phrased


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

Well, Mrs Mozartletoe, I'm a hermit, I don't wear a helmet when cycling (welcome to Holland, no-one does, even the kids don't) and I don't wear a hat when riding.  

smac, it's a MacRider saddle.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cassie summers (31 December 2011)

wow fabulous horse


----------



## MrsMozart (31 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Well, Mrs Mozartletoe, I'm a hermit, I don't wear a helmet when cycling (welcome to Holland, no-one does, even the kids don't) and I don't wear a hat when riding.  

smac, it's a MacRider saddle.

Thanks everyone!

Click to expand...


I very much doubt (and hope) that someone as young and beautiful as you is a hermit. I also very much hope that you never come off and hit your head. And if you wonder why I appear to harp on about this, think of me as a reformed smoker, I came off and hit my head. It was a silly fall, totally unexpected. If I hadn't had a hat on I would have died, leaving husband and children; even with a hat, I have suffered brain damage.

Again I will say, a beautiful horse and and an elegant rider.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2011)

Wow the vid is fab and the other pics are ace OP 

Hat brigade needs to give it a rest. Its been posted about, OP has replied and is being very polite about it all in telling you that is her choice. Maybe accept that gracefully and bow out.

I agree with the poster about people who smoke. I would imagine if I went round those who smoke and prattled on about cancer etc I would get a sock in the mouth eventually. I know my friends would, their choice i just ask them NOT to do it round me


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			I very much doubt (and hope) that someone as young and beautiful as you is a hermit. I also very much hope that you never come off and hit your head. And if you wonder why I appear to harp on about this, think of me as a reformed smoker, I came off and hit my head. It was a silly fall, totally unexpected. If I hadn't had a hat on I would have died, leaving husband and children; even with a hat, I have suffered brain damage.

Again I will say, a beautiful horse and and an elegant rider.
		
Click to expand...

It's.my.own.choice. 

Thank you.


----------



## teacups (31 December 2011)

Ah, beautiful photos!
Gorgeous horse, and rider: you're gorgeous too <g>
 I imagine both of you have potential suitors running after you, not just Sendero 

I just wish I could ride like you - who knows, one day...

Anyway: thanks for sharing, and look forward to hearing about your UK competition reports. 
NB The quarantine you were thinking of is probably the one which was required for dogs in the past, as there is no rabies (hondsdolheid)in the UK. Nowadays it's possible to do it with a series of vaccinations and vet certificates, and 'passport' the dog for travel to and from the UK.


----------



## caterpillar (31 December 2011)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

teacups said:



			Ah, beautiful photos!
Gorgeous horse, and rider: you're gorgeous too <g>
 I imagine both of you have potential suitors running after you, not just Sendero 

I just wish I could ride like you - who knows, one day...

Anyway: thanks for sharing, and look forward to hearing about your UK competition reports. 
NB The quarantine you were thinking of is probably the one which was required for dogs in the past, as there is no rabies (hondsdolheid)in the UK. Nowadays it's possible to do it with a series of vaccinations and vet certificates, and 'passport' the dog for travel to and from the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you! Everyone can ride like this, it's just practice, practice and more practice, and a few lessons on a schoolmaster helps!

Ok, thats probebly what I was thinking about then.


----------



## stencilface (31 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Oh thank you! Everyone can ride like this, it's just practice, practice and more practice, and a few lessons on a schoolmaster helps!

Ok, thats probebly what I was thinking about then.
		
Click to expand...

I tell you what, when you find him missing from your field tomorrow, thats what I'll be doing, practise, practise, practising on your lovely horse  

He is seriously lovely, I suspect you may get some HHO visitors over to see him.  I love the jumping video too, he seems so overjoyed to be doing it, so much so that he cannot decide to do with his legs 

Great to see a powerful dressage horse that also gets to have a play around jumping too   I have a half Lusitano, and whilst he'd like to pretend that sometimes he is a big stallion when he sees a scary plastic bag, in reality he's a complete weed, and I dread to think how tiny he'd look next to your boy


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 December 2011)

What a stunning horse with such a lovely kind eye! Was he hard to train? People have debated about the 'hotness' of Iberians on here. Are they very intelligent and trainable. He has gorgeous paces. How often do you school him if you don't mind me asking and does he hack out?


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

Tinselface said:



			I tell you what, when you find him missing from your field tomorrow, thats what I'll be doing, practise, practise, practising on your lovely horse  

He is seriously lovely, I suspect you may get some HHO visitors over to see him.  I love the jumping video too, he seems so overjoyed to be doing it, so much so that he cannot decide to do with his legs 

Great to see a powerful dressage horse that also gets to have a play around jumping too   I have a half Lusitano, and whilst he'd like to pretend that sometimes he is a big stallion when he sees a scary plastic bag, in reality he's a complete weed, and I dread to think how tiny he'd look next to your boy  

Click to expand...


Be my guest, he's as soft as a teddy and wouldn't hurt a fly. He loves attention too.

Haha, he makes some warmbloods look pruny...

YasandCrystal, he is/was the easiest horse I've ever trained! Really wanting to work and very intelligent. He is 'hot', but he only uses it when I ask for it (like on these pics).

I school him 4 times a week, he loose jumps once a week, gets a day off and we hack on sundays.


----------



## rhino (31 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			It's.my.own.choice. 

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and you've chosen to post on a *public* forum 

Agree with the others. Simply sublime horse. Not really much more you can say about him


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Be my guest, he's as soft as a teddy and wouldn't hurt a fly. He loves attention too.

Haha, he makes some warmbloods look pruny...

YasandCrystal, he is/was the easiest horse I've ever trained! Really wanting to work and very intelligent. He is 'hot', but he only uses it when I ask for it (like on these pics).

I school him 4 times a week, he loose jumps once a week, gets a day off and we hack on sundays.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, very interesting. He's lovely


----------



## B-B (31 December 2011)

I have a Spanish, my first, and Im finding suppleness over his back to be the biggest issue.  

Did have this with Sendero?


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

B-B said:



			I have a Spanish, my first, and Im finding suppleness over his back to be the biggest issue.  

Did have this with Sendero?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I still do. With PRE's having the natural ability to collect and having a high head carriage, they tend to be quite tense in the back.
My solution was (and still is), cavaletti's, long and low and plenty of leg yield.


----------



## Passage... (31 December 2011)

The hat brigade is getting so BORING. it IS personal choice if you do or do not wear a hat. Get over it! if people don't want to they won't regardless of how many people say "pic would look better with a hat on" what a load of rubbish, she doesn't wear one get over it. 

OP beautiful pics and lovely to see some variety in his work, looked like he loved the jumping!


----------



## Dovorian (31 December 2011)

PRE - what exactly does that mean please?


----------



## Cortez (31 December 2011)

Dovorian said:



			PRE - what exactly does that mean please?
		
Click to expand...

Pura Raza Espagnol = PRE = pure bred Spanish horse


----------



## suzied (31 December 2011)

Stunning horse & very correct, classical rider.  You would do very well over here at the annual Spanish championship show held at Hartpury over 2-3 days every July - see the BAPSH website.  As well as dressage, including freestyle to music - competing against other PREs, Lusos & related Iberian breeds - you can show him, not only in the stallion classes but also the advanced riding horse class where you can show off all his fancy footwork.  Unlike English showing classes where you just ride figures of 8, Iberian riding horse classes in the UK enable riders to demonstrate the correctly executed movements their horse is able to do, with more points awarded for the most difficult movements provided they are correct, as well as points for conformation.   The advanced class is for horses which can do advanced dressage movements, some also do high school airs above the ground.  It's great fun.  There's also a versatility class which includes a jump.   The Lusitano Breed show also has dressage & showing classes, some specifically for PREs.   Both shows are very friendly, have a great social side too & are a wonderful opportunity to meet other Iberian devotees & their lovely horses.


----------



## lannerch (31 December 2011)

Stunning horse but as one that has suffered a serious head injury for taking just such a silly risk then I can't help but look at the photos and cringe.
Yes it is your own choice and risk but I just hope you dont live to regret being so foolish like I did.

Am very jealous if your horse though stunning is an understatement .


----------



## MrsMozart (31 December 2011)

Being told to 'get over it' isn't going to alter one's perspective. 

Post on a public forum, accept that there will possibly be comments one doesn't like or agree with


----------



## Cortez (31 December 2011)

Please, please, please just STOP banging on about hats. Please. This post is about a beautiful horse being beautifully ridden, not about bl%*dy hats. You've all made your points, can we please get back to the point?


----------



## MrsMozart (31 December 2011)

No, it's about pictures that we've been shown. We've all said what a lovely horse he is and what an elegant rider the OP is. It's entirely up to the viewer which bits they comment on


----------



## PapaFrita (31 December 2011)

Cortez said:



			Pura Raza Espagnol = PRE = pure bred Spanish horse
		
Click to expand...

Pura Raza Española. Pure Spanish Breed.


----------



## B-B (31 December 2011)

Roxana said:



			Yes, and I still do. With PRE's having the natural ability to collect and having a high head carriage, they tend to be quite tense in the back.
My solution was (and still is), cavaletti's, long and low and plenty of leg yield.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.

We are working on the long and low (though quite round) and LY, but we do need to do more cavaletti (thanks for reminder  ).  Im guessing that you do these raised?


----------



## PapaFrita (31 December 2011)

Cortez said:



			Please, please, please just STOP banging on about hats. Please. This post is about a beautiful horse being beautifully ridden, not about bl%*dy hats. You've all made your points, can we please get back to the point?
		
Click to expand...

What with free speech and all, anyone is entitled to bang on about anything they choose. By posting pics riding hatless the OP invited people to comment on THAT just as much as the beauty of her horse.


----------



## rhino (31 December 2011)

Passage... said:



			The hat brigade is getting so BORING.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			Please, please, please just STOP banging on about hats.
		
Click to expand...

No. As I have said before, this is a *public* forum so please do not dictate to me what I should and shouldn't say.


----------



## NinjaPony (31 December 2011)

rhino said:



			No. As I have said before, this is a *public* forum so please do not dictate to me what I should and shouldn't say.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly we both missed the memo that said we can only gush about the beautiful horse.


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

B-B said:



			Thanks for your reply.

We are working on the long and low (though quite round) and LY, but we do need to do more cavaletti (thanks for reminder  ).  Im guessing that you do these raised?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, raised it the best. And jumping low fences also helps.


----------



## B-B (31 December 2011)

Thanks Roxana ...we need to drag those poles out!

Sendro is a good advert for you training.


----------



## teapot (31 December 2011)

He's stunning. Lucky girl. Are there many PREs in Holland? I know they're becoming popular over here


----------



## TheoryX1 (31 December 2011)

midi said:



			ugh why do people always feel they have to comment and be snide when people aren't wearing a hat, I'm sure the rider is intelligent enough to know the risks and make their own choices - isn't anyone elses business.
		
Click to expand...

First of all, stunning horse, I love this type, he's a credit to you, and you are very, very lucky.

Secondly, of course its our bloody business.  We are most of us tax payers, which finances the NHS, where the idiots who dont wear hats when riding end up being treated FOR FREE when they fall off and crack their sculls and spilll their brains.

Sorry, OP, please be aware if you post on a forum like this in the UK, you will get pilloried for not wearing a hat.  However, apologies for any offence caused, as said above, lovely horse.


----------



## B-B (31 December 2011)

B-B said:



			Thanks Roxana ...we need to drag those poles out!

Sendro is a good advert for you training.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry cant edit for some reason...

Should have said a testimony to your training


----------



## Topaz Tiger (31 December 2011)

Horse and rider looks fab, absolutely stunning, not concerned about the lack of hat at all.

Lots of other burdens on our welfare state besides hatless riders, are all this posters who criticise really able to say they are blameless in ever contributing or potentially contributing to this burden.....?

The poster is based in Holland, so not a concern for our welfare state anyway.


----------



## BombayMix (31 December 2011)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Post on a public forum, accept that there will possibly be comments one doesn't like or agree with 

Click to expand...

As a long time lurker of this forum before joining up I have read many posts on here and of your posts. You also post *publicly* and very often demand no-one should make a comment on your daughters riding etc. Surely when posting *publicly* people are at their own right to comment or not, so out of courtesy they do not - if they were to comment I'm fairly sure you would not like it at all and would be the first to say so.

So why is it when Roxana posts something like "It is my choice. Thank you" you do not just leave her alone? To me it seems a very much closing statement so why not just leave it? 

I understand the views in general people have on hats or not but surely if the OP decides not to wear one sniping on the forum will make little difference?

People do not post on every single thread about someone jumping that they are lacking in wearing a backprotector - imo a piece of equipment that can just as easily prevent major damage. As damage to your spinal cord has the potential of being as serious as to your brain.


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

BooM - there is a huge difference between posting pictures of *yourself* and *someone else*! MrsM often posts pictures of herself and is happy for any crit


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2012)

Wow BooM. You're a happy soul 

I don't 'demand', I ask that people remember that she is a teenager trying her best. If she was doing something that others considered dangerous then I fully expect that they would pipe up irrespective of what I say, it is, after all as you quite rightly point out, a public forum . There have been negative comments and I have no doubt handled them to the best of my ability at the time.

I don't remember responding again to the OP after that post, but I'm sure you'll let me know ; I have responded to others' comments regarding the non-hat wearing issue, but not all of them I don't think, I haven't kept that close an eye on proceedings.

It's posts like this that keep popping up that keep pulling it into the non-hat wearing arena. I made my comments, including compliments on the beauty of the horse and the elegance of the rider. I responded to two or three comments that I believed were directed at me either wholly or partially, but other than that I have left the thread alone.

As someone who has had brain damage, and that was with a hat on, and nearly closing a close friend, I have my view and nothing will change it.

So a Happy New Year to you, and to keep you happy, put me UI


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2012)

Sorry BooM, I've just read your post again.

You're very right, there should be more awareness of the BP wearing, or the lack of it, though I think it's on the increase from what I've seen.

I have to admit to getting very tired of harping, so I am guilty of not going at everyone for every safety issue. 

I look at it from the fairly unique standpoint of having had a bleed on the brain and a broken back (only fallen off twice in two years, do it in poor style ). No hat and I would have died; no BP and I would have been paralysed. Out of the two and the complications and issues that followed both accidents, it is the head injury that I would give my eye teeth to have never had happen. The things that you don't know you're going through, that you don't know you're putting family and friend's through. It is pants.

 I would love to ride without a hat again as I did as a child, feel the wind in my hair, but how could I face my family and friends if I were to do that and had a third silly accident? I put this bit in to show that I understand the pleasure of riding hatless, BP-less, but this is a dangerous sport that we do and is it not up us to make it as safe as we can?

If the OP had posted a picture of just the horse, or without her upper body, or with a hat on, then my initial post would have been how lovely the horse is and how elegant the rider appeared (from what could be seen), but it was the entire picture, so the entire picture was commented on.

Sorry. I seem to have gone on. I didn't mean to. Tired.

I'll bow out of the thread now.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2012)

rhino said:



			BooM - there is a huge difference between posting pictures of *yourself* and *someone else*! MrsM often posts pictures of herself and is happy for any crit 

Click to expand...

Lol, with my riding hun I have to be open to crit  . It's all good learning


----------



## amandaco2 (1 January 2012)

beautiful horse, thanks for posting


----------



## dressagelove (1 January 2012)

Roxana said:



			It's.my.own.choice. 

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really want to get into a huge hat debate either, it has been done to death on here, and I know people won't change their opinion just by some people on a forum. However, could I ask, why? I mean, saying its personal choice is not really a reason? What is the actual reason behind it? I won't judge you either way  It is just something that intrigues me

Goes without saying, gorgeous horse of course.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (2 January 2012)

What a stunning horse OP, he is lovely.  I really hope my PRE ends up like that!!!! I imported my boy from Spain 18 months ago, I love him! such amazing temperaments and so willing to please


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 January 2012)

SpanishNeddy said:



			What a stunning horse OP, he is lovely.  I really hope my PRE ends up like that!!!! I imported my boy from Spain 18 months ago, I love him! such amazing temperaments and so willing to please 

Click to expand...

Have you read the other thread yet???


----------



## SpanishNeddy (2 January 2012)

what other thread?? am I missing something!! probably knowing me


----------



## coss (2 January 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=505889&page=1


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (3 January 2012)

oooooooo my, he is the most beautiful Spanish type I have ever seen. Im more of a luso fan but he is hands down truly out of this world.

Truly truly stunning. My mouth hit the floor when I saw your pics. Its really great to see how you vary his workload too with some jumping and hacking, ive never really known of many spanish types to do much other then dressage, but then I was out in Portugal where it was completely different. 

Im a MASSIVE spanish type freak and my next one will defo be a luso. You can come over and train my cob x tb anytime 

I take my hat of to you, he is bloody beautiful.


----------



## amycamycamyc (13 January 2012)

*Maddy&Occhi* said:



			I take my hat of to you, he is bloody beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

hehe, fab choice of words


----------



## Amaranta (13 January 2012)

It is a beautiful horse, sadly does not belong to the OP though


----------

